# How to deregister business name



## cityslicker (30 Sep 2011)

Hello, I am working as a sole trader as a tiler for the last 10 years. In 2009 I registered another business name (doing BER's on houses) with the companies registration office CRO. This business did not work out and by the end of 2009 work had dried up and I stopped operating the BER business. I still work as a tiler and tax and everything is up to date. I would like to deregister the BER business name but not sure how to go about it.Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Joe_90 (30 Sep 2011)

File an rbn3 with the cro


----------



## WizardDr (1 Oct 2011)

@cityslicker - joe90 is correct, but as its a mere business name. its not requiring you to file anything .. your self employed status is unchanged - it would mean someone else could use the title then - is that of any concern?


----------



## cityslicker (2 Oct 2011)

Thanks Joe 90. No concern at all WizardDr appreciate post


----------

